# 2019 Halloween Party playlist



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

So here's the playlist we use at our party:

HALLOWEEN PLAYLIST

I've looked at different Halloween playlists and they just don't fit what I feel like "Halloween music" is. To me, since I was in my teens, I always thought of surf rock type music for Halloween. Probably because Rob Zombie put out one of the BEST Halloween albums in the 90s called "Halloween Hootenany". It's absolutely fantastic and I listen to it year round. So the playlist I made is a mix of surf rock, metal, pop, rap.... you name the genre its in there. Around 145 songs last time I looked. Anyways, just wanted to share, maybe someone would find it useful! (Also it's honestly a good playlist for prop making too, I've been jamming it in the garage since back in August when I got started this year!) If anyone has any suggestions for anything I can add I'm always looking to expand.


----------



## sharkygal (Sep 23, 2015)

Dude, that is one quality playlist! I'm always on the prowl for new Halloween gems (I, uh, may have a pretty extensive collection at this point), and I definitely found some on there.

I'm gonna try not to dump, like, a million songs on you, but here are a wide variety of cuts from our party playlists (past and present) that might tickle your fancy:

Eels - Fresh Blood

Be Your Own Pet - Zombie Graveyard Party

The Meteors - Little Red Riding Hood

Carpenter Brut - Cheerleader Effect

Carpenter Brut - Beware The Beast

Kamelot - Ghost Opera

The Frantics - Werewolf

Kid Cudi - Alive (Nightmare)

Phantogram - Howling At The Moon

Concrete Blondes - Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)

Cults - Walk At Night

Demons & Wizards - The Crimson King

Gerard Way - Baby, You're A Haunted House

Dance With The Dead - Robeast

Fabienne Delsol - I'm Gonna Haunt You

Daniel Holter and Matt Smith - Zombies & Prom Queens

RJD2 - The Horror

Revels - Dead Man's Stroll

The Burning Of Rome - Norman Bates

Timber Timbre - Creep On Creepin' On

Black Lips - Mad Dog

Sleigh Bells - Demons

Sean Lennon - Blame Beelzabub

Gin Wigmore - Kill Of The Night


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

sharkygal said:


> Dude, that is one quality playlist! I'm always on the prowl for new Halloween gems (I, uh, may have a pretty extensive collection at this point), and I definitely found some on there.
> 
> I'm gonna try not to dump, like, a million songs on you, but here are a wide variety of cuts from our party playlists (past and present) that might tickle your fancy:
> 
> ...


Sweet!! Thanks for the new songs. I'm always looking as well. LOVE Carpenter Brut! I'm thinking next year we're gonna do an 80s themed Halloween party and I was gonna do all synthwave music.


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

Major props to both of your Halloween music prowess! I nod my head in appreciation at you, sharkygal, for including Phantogram, and you, jjossey, for having "I Still Believe" from Lost Boys on your list.

It looks like you added some of sharky's songs to your list! Nice! 
Randomly, you may enjoy "Howl" by Florence + the Machine, "I'm Only Joking" by KONGOS, or "They're Coming to Take Me Away (Ha Ha) by Napolean XIV. Just some random suggestions.


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

Sky said:


> ... and you, jjossey, for having "I Still Believe" from Lost Boys on your list.


Oh I still do an air saxophone solo every time that song comes on. Just glad to know I'm not the only one who still believes haha


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Here are a few if they're not already included:

Headless Horseman -- Bing Crosby
Haunted Guitar -- The Three Suns
Haunted House -- Elvira
The Monster -- A Pair of Kings
Haunted House -- Jumpin' Gene Simmons
Martian Hop -- Randells
Skeleton in the Closet -- Louis Armstrong
Honky Tonk Halloween -- Captain Clegg
Spooky -- Classics IV
The Blob Theme
Bad Moon Rising -- CCR
Don't Scream (It's Only Halloween) -- Andrew Gold
Monster Trash -- King Dapper Combo
Bad Things -- Jace Everett
Crazy Fever -- High Noon
Gothic Girl -- 69 Eyes
Dracula -- Bob Marley
Voodoo Voodoo -- Lavern Baker
Witchy Woman -- Eagles
Evil Ways -- Santana
Devil's Dance -- Joe Larosse
Alfred Hitchcock Theme (March of the Marionettes)


----------



## jjossey0015 (Sep 20, 2019)

Paul Melniczek said:


> Here are a few if they're not already included:
> 
> Headless Horseman -- Bing Crosby
> Haunted Guitar -- The Three Suns
> ...


Thanks! I’ll go through em soon!


----------

